# File and Printer sharing between ubuntu and xp



## msc90 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi everyone i am a pretty new ubuntu user my question is i want to share say printers and files just as a practical experiment to learn more about linux.

I have a desktop PC running Windows XP home sp2, and a laptop running Ubuntu 8.04. They both connect to the internet using the same router if that helps

how can i share the printer and some files on the XP machine to my ubuntu? 

thanks alot


----------



## Rome5 (Nov 25, 2008)

You'll want to use Samba for sharing between both. The XP box will be the 'server' so you will need to install the samba client in Ubuntu.

Here's a link for more information, but if you have questions along the line, ask away.


----------



## msc90 (Oct 3, 2008)

wow that link you gave was really helpful and it worked

you need to install samba then from system>administration>printing you can install it from the windows machine using new printer>windows printer via samba

thanks alot mate


----------



## WildeBeast (Mar 11, 2009)

I would would like to have Ubuntu hosting the printer and sharing it with XP.

How do I accomplish this?

my smb.conf has the following printer related sections.


```
[print$]
comment = Printer Drivers
path = /etc/samba/drivers
browseable = yes
guest ok = yes
read only = yes
write list = root

[printers]
comment = All Printers
path = /var/spool/samba
browseable = no
public = yes
guest ok = yes
writable = no
printable = yes
```
The windows machine sees the printer (add network printer).
It gives me an error message "The server for the printer does not have the correct printer driver installed. If you want to search for the printer driver, click OK..."
I click OK and it brings up a list of printers and the printer is not in the list.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------

